# Turkeys from a tree stand



## Clyde (Mar 3, 2002)

Ive' heard of some folks on the site using pop up blinds when archery hunting for turkeys.The turkey guide states that it is leagal to hunt from an elevated stand if you intend to use archery equipment.Whats' your view on bow hunting turkeys from a tree stand?Do you think it would be "cheating" in a sense?Also,what about crossbows for turkeys,it could happen in the future,any objections?


----------



## dene49939 (Jan 20, 2002)

i found turkeys see you and get to know your stand very well. and can spot you 100 yards away blinking an eye once your positioned. i had them roosting by me off of a hill every day ,was a pain to listen for the deer so i had to push them off my corn,all it took was one motion over my blind wall to move them noisy things along. oh and after the coyote came arround my problem was solved


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

I may try it this year but hunting solo, I dunno how the callin aspect would come across. A couple of my stands are as high as birds roost.

I think if they had to walk by ya to get to the dekes, ya might be alright.

Post up how it works for you. What is your stand height?


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I tried this last fall when I was hunting with my bow but I never able to stand up because there were too many eyes. I was calling from my treestands and they'd come right on in but I quit calling once I could see them.


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

My 2 cents, I think i'ts pretty damn tuff. I've tried just drawing my bow back slow as molassas (textbook) and seem to have been pegged just about every time. I mean, what can be said about their eyesight? I think they're eyeballs are on top of their head too. I've been lucky when it comes to draw'in fall tags but it seems like I'm to busy chasing horns. But some of my stands are in good turkey areas and I have had ample opportunities to make bow shot kills. Even just messin' around when I didn't have a tag, I think I've only been able to get drawn back on a bird once - a big butterball hen with her little ones. I would be kinda curious to know if anyone has been able to connect out of a tree.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I've drew on them from a treestand and most of the time I can get away with it. Draw slow and try to get as many looking away or between trees. The ground blind is cake all dark inside and with camo they'll never know what hit them.....marty


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

First of all with five years of experiance chasing these birds I will be the first to tell you don't mess with their eyesite. I have had birds spot me across a field at more than two hundred yards. Just like the saying goes if turkeys could smell they would be impossible to hunt.

Second of all I think that even if you do get to full draw your angle and tarkety for a vital hit would be that more challenging when having to deal with the downward angle. The angle can be deceptive on a 150 pound deer with the vitals the size of a paper plate let alone a twenty pound turkey with a kill zone the size of your fist.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

that a turkeys eyesight is so keen he could see each blade spinning on a outboard motor. I know a old timer that told me if a turkey could smell like a deer you'd never kill one ......marty


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My experience with them from a treestand (as they circled around it and made me think a herd of deer was coming  ) was that as much motion as moving a finger was enough to send them away.


----------

